# My bear Rug Pics



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Nice rugs!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Very nice


----------



## SneakyPete (Apr 26, 2006)

Man that is a sweet coyote rug.....what do rugs like those cost to have done?


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

BVW said:


> mathews,
> I had it done at "Walkers touch of nature" here in Holland.
> He does fine work.
> Thanks,
> Ben VW


Nice rug,

How much did that bear weigh in at? Would you share the approximant cost to have a bear done similar to yours?

Thanks


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

sneaky pete, & jjlrrw,
The Coyote Costed $400.00 , from what i understand that is a average price, it would cost a bit more if you had the mouth open. Walker's does a great job with everything that is why i took the Coyote and Bear there, i am sure i could have found someone to do it cheaper, but i Don't think i could find someone to do a better job.
The Bear was around 180-200 live weight, 2 year old. I forgot the price per foot, but the rug costed me around $800.00. Once again some people may do it for less, but i wanted to make sure it was done right. 
I also had the skull cleaned.
Feel free to give Charlie Walker a call, 616- 399-2103, 
Thanks fellas,
Ben VW


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------

